# Pants v Bibs



## Quinn92456 (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone have any thoughts on using bibs v traditional pants? I havent ever used them for snowboarding, so I dont know if they would impede movement or anything like that (this seems like a super dumb question to me but I just want to make sure there wouldnt be any issues before shelling out for a new pair).


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Quinn92456 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on using bibs v traditional pants? I havent ever used them for snowboarding, so I dont know if they would impede movement or anything like that (this seems like a super dumb question to me but I just want to make sure there wouldnt be any issues before shelling out for a new pair).


I prefer bib. When you wipe out, snow doesn't go down your pants

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Trew bibs for the win nnnnn


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have both. Really depends on the type of day. If it's just a casual day and not too cold, definitely pants. If it's cold enough to freeze your eyelashes to your face or there's heavy snow, I'll rock a bib. Currently have the Libtech Wayne and Dakine Troutdale. Both are nice. No complaints. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. get bibs over pants if you run cold, they add a system to the system and it works. (imagine air and heat doing things)

2. get bibs over pants for the deep poo poo if you are gonna get radical but dont want a snow enema (i like snow enemas they keep me cool nomsaym)

i got some bibs but they chafe my nips, suck at the toilet (both numbers) and run me hot. im happy about em on deep cold days.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I have both but almost always ride with the bibs. Whenever I wear my pants I use a belt and I find that with the belt it just adds weight (guess I could get a lighter/slimmer belt) and more restrictions around my waist area which I don't need. It helps that my bibs are a pretty good quality/higher end garment with a lot of features including great adjustable venting so being too hot/cold isn't an issue.


----------



## Quinn92456 (Jul 18, 2016)

I guess the reason that I'm thinking about getting bibs is that I got a new pair of pants two summers ago now, and last season, I really couldnt figure out a way to keep everything tucked in like I usually do, and so whenever I would do any sort of movement (see: anything at all while snowboarding) everything would come untucked and if I wiped out I would get snow up my ass. 

Primary example of this was I was on the run called Bronc on peak 7 (i think) of breck, and it was icy (late spring); my board slid out from under me, and then I ended up sliding for a solid hundred yards and got a ginormous amount of snow up my coat - not ideal.

Might just end up going with bibs, thanks for your help everyone


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I like the idea of bibs and I think they look cool when you don't have a jacket on. BUTT....What about shits? I mean I don't want my $500 bib pants around my ankles laying on the pissy floor around the toilet when I'm going number 2. I would want to take them right off and hang them on the back of the stall door. But then I'd have to take off my boots and that is just a huge pain in the ass.

Maybe I have too much time on my hands but this is the kinda stuff I think about. HAHA :rofl2::chin::storm:

I'm wondering if anyone has solved this bib problem. I know the ninja suits have a zipper in the ass and that is a great idea.

:shrug::dunno:


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I like the idea of bibs and I think they look cool when you don't have a jacket on. BUTT....What about shits? I mean I don't want my $500 bib pants around my ankles laying on the pissy floor around the toilet when I'm going number 2. I would want to take them right off and hang them on the back of the stall door. But then I'd have to take off my boots and that is just a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> Maybe I have too much time on my hands but this is the kinda stuff I think about. HAHA :rofl2::chin::storm:
> 
> ...




Diapers???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I like the idea of bibs and I think they look cool when you don't have a jacket on. BUTT....What about shits? I mean I don't want my $500 bib pants around my ankles laying on the pissy floor around the toilet when I'm going number 2. I would want to take them right off and hang them on the back of the stall door. But then I'd have to take off my boots and that is just a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> Maybe I have too much time on my hands but this is the kinda stuff I think about. HAHA :rofl2::chin::storm:
> 
> ...


I don't put ANY of my pants, whether snowboard or otherwise around my ankles. I roll them down and rest them on my thighs when I shit. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I like the idea of bibs and I think they look cool when you don't have a jacket on. BUTT....What about shits? I mean I don't want my $500 bib pants around my ankles laying on the pissy floor around the toilet when I'm going number 2. I would want to take them right off and hang them on the back of the stall door. But then I'd have to take off my boots and that is just a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> Maybe I have too much time on my hands but this is the kinda stuff I think about. HAHA :rofl2::chin::storm:
> 
> ...


How would this be different from pants? I'm really confused. There's literally an addition of a few inches of material. They also have zippers too.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Wearing a bib and a ninja suit really sucks when you have do the #2 in the toilet.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Am I the only one does all _my_ shitting back in the hotel room??

Now I understand the ladies have got it rough in the restrooms. Bibs or no,... it's _never_ just a quick,.. "get in, pee,.. & get out!! 

But seriously guys,... I've never chosen any of my outer wear based on how it performs in a public toilet!! >

That said,.. IMO, bibs are ok! but I prefer a _Cape!!!_


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got Arctix Avalanche from Amazon prime for just over $40

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I shit at the gas station 25 min from the resort. I never wear pants. When it's cold I wear insulated bibs, when it's not so cold I wear bib shells. We get a lot of powder in the PNW and I hate snow in my pants. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Am I the only one does all _my_ shitting back in the hotel room??
> 
> Now I understand the ladies have got it rough in the restrooms. Bibs or no,... it's _never_ just a quick,.. "get in, pee,.. & get out!!
> 
> But seriously guys,... I've never chosen any of my outer wear based on how it performs in a public toilet!! >


I'm right there with you. A pre-shred poop comes only second to pre-shred coffee, and that should be self explanatory... Sort your morning rituals out!

I've only ever used pants, and have no reason to change. Over 200 days on the current pair and I can count the number of times I've pulled snow out of my ass crack. Long base layers that tuck in well + powder skirt have served me well, and running hot all the time has kept me away from bibs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> I'm right there with you. A pre-shred poop comes only second to pre-shred coffee, and that should be self explanatory... Sort your morning rituals out!
> 
> I've only ever used pants, and have no reason to change. Over 200 days on the current pair and I can count the number of times I've pulled snow out of my ass crack. Long base layers that tuck in well + powder skirt have served me well, and running hot all the time has kept me away from bibs.


Yup... I _always_ try to go with the "Tall" sizes when buying base layer tops. Gotta make sure that ass crack stays outta site on the slope. 

When I stopped wearing belts and started using suspenders on my sb pants, I stopped getting a lot of swamp ass from snow going down there! :laugh: 
(...Id fall, azz slide, belt acts like a mini groomer, scoops & shovels snow right up the back & butt!)  

With suspenders,.. that no longer happens. And it also helps when strapping in to keep that plumbers crack hidden away from the innocent young eyes of Groms!


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Am I the only one does all _my_ shitting back in the hotel room??
> 
> Now I understand the ladies have got it rough in the restrooms. Bibs or no,... it's _never_ just a quick,.. "get in, pee,.. & get out!!
> 
> ...


I have a few simple rules that I live by. One of them is if I even think there is the slightest possibility that I am going to have to take a shit, I stay at home. E-Z.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

The smart choice is nether pants nor bibs. I ride in a full body World Cup spyder racing suit. Feels great. Chicks dig it. No chance that powder is getting in there.


----------



## notrub (Dec 15, 2017)

Bibs are for babies learning to eat. Seriously I would go bibs goretex for the win.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Some snowboarder has to wear one of those suits to the olympics. I feel like it's time. SW and IPod battling it out in speedsuits and tutus.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fielding said:


> The smart choice is nether pants nor bibs. I ride in a full body World Cup spyder racing suit. Feels great. Chicks dig it. *No chance that powder is getting in there.*


…..Except for the talcum powder it takes to squeeze into it right?? >


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Fielding said:


> The smart choice is nether pants nor bibs. I ride in a full body World Cup spyder racing suit. Feels great. Chicks dig it. No chance that *a hot chick* is getting in there.


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rock the bibs when it's really cold, or deep pow days. Otherwise just regular 20K+ or gore tex pants.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Pants with suspenders


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveMcI said:


> Pants with suspenders


Same here. 

I put the Carhart no sew suspender buttons on all my snowboard pants used in conjunction with,... what else! Carhart button suspenders!!

They dont rip up the waist material of your pants like ghose cheap claw type suspenders. 

I did however recently find a pair of suspebders from "chums". They have a sort of flat plastic "cam" type action for gripping the waist. No teeth or claws to chew things up. 

They worked pretty well on a new pair of SB pants I just purchased but hadn't yet attached the no sew buttons to. I prefer the Carharts, but it's good to kno these work well enough in a pinch.


----------

